# Ford/New Holland 8240 A/C not blowing



## Kjared (Jan 31, 2018)

I just recently bought a 93 8240 with 1600 hours. I am not very fluent with farm tractors. I have more experience with construction equipment. With that being said, most everything seems to be in good working order with the exception of the a/c and heat. It doesn't matter which one I try the fan will not blow. Could someone please tell me where a good starting place would to diagnose this problem. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuse panel.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would start at the main fuse panel. Open the right side cab door and remove the right side panel from below the steering column. Fuse box is now exposed. To access blower motor remove the front cover on top of cab roof.


----------



## Kjared (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks I will try that this afternoon


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

The online parts manual for Ford/NH would provide potentially good information. Messick's site may be useful also.


----------

